
A little-known US-Canada border dispute - tomohawk
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20191215-the-little-known-us-canada-border-war
======
nailer
This article would be far better with a map, particularly for those outside
the US and Canada.

Here's the area anyway: Dixon Entrance
[https://maps.app.goo.gl/F3AnJf6yKKJJxhiV8](https://maps.app.goo.gl/F3AnJf6yKKJJxhiV8)

~~~
rwmj
That makes so much more sense. I didn't realize before that Alaska / US
territory stretches so far down the west coast of Canada.

------
ChrisMarshallNY
That’s a great story.

Reminds me of another unknown “border dispute” I read about, where a Canadian
psychologist was permanently barred from the US, because he wrote about taking
LSD in the 1960s: [https://www.wired.com/2007/04/canadian-
psycho/](https://www.wired.com/2007/04/canadian-psycho/)

------
gregmac
There's a great CGP Grey video on the Canada-US border well worth watching if
this interests you:
[https://youtu.be/qMkYlIA7mgw](https://youtu.be/qMkYlIA7mgw)

------
OrgNet
A border dispute article that doesn't show you it on a map.

------
hermitdev
The article mentioned 4 current territorial disputes between the US and
Canada. Curiously, Wikipedia currently lists 5:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_areas_disputed_by_Ca...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_areas_disputed_by_Canada_and_the_United_States)

Maybe the authors of the article didn't include the northwest passage dispute?

~~~
elfexec
Which is odd because the northwest passage dispute is easily the most
important one and the other 4 are just petty local bickering. The northwest
passage dispute will ultimately be about international trade and that's as
serious as any dispute can be. Maybe the author thinks the northwest passage
dispute won't come to a head until a few years or decades when the passage
clears of ice and becomes easily navigable by ships year-round.

------
decasteve
The last war between the US and Canada (British North America) over the border
between Maine and New Brunswick:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aroostook_War](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aroostook_War)

~~~
decasteve
> no one was killed, but two Canadian militiamen were injured by black bears
> prior to the diplomatic compromise.

------
c3534l
A border war is in no way the same thing as a border dispute. Countries
disagree or have ambigous borders all the time. That doesn't imply they
declare war on eachother.

~~~
dang
Ok, we've replaced war with dispute in the title above. Good catch.

